# Syndol



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi there.
Could you please advise me whether Syndol tablets are ok to take during stimming?  I have had a really bad tension headache for days, which is really getting to me, but have just started on stimming tablets today - Estramax for building lining - not injections as am going for DE tx.  Or failing that, would paracetamol & caffeine or co-codamol be ok to take?  It's just that plain paracetamol do nothing & am sensitive to ibrubrofen.

Would really appreciate your advice,
Many thanks,
Dreamweaver


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi dreamweaver,

Sorry to hear about headache   Possible it's a side effect of treatment too   

Syndol is best avoided due to the caffeine content. Plain co-codamol 8/500mg would be fine to take in short term if needed.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Maz - great you are on here to give us advice etc...thanks so much for your support...
D xx


----------

